# Heartisall's Lava Grey Build thread



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Heartisall's Lava Grey Build thread. OEM+, Rotiforms, #Bagged*

*I've been around the forums for awhile and have always meant to create a build thread for my other cars but never got around to it.
I bought my 2007 Lava Grey A3 S-line a couple of months ago so I figured this time around I would finally start one* :thumbup::thumbup:



*Here she was shortly after I bought her totally stock with only 50k miles and got her all cleaned up :*











*I was in the process of selling my a4 at the time and trying to finish remodeling one of my bathrooms so she rocked the stock look for a couple months, then finally some #h2oprep happened. I put on some Rotiform 3-piece BLQ's 19x8.5 in the front and 19x9.5 in the rear:*











*This was all well and good minus the fact that my car looked like a Q5 driving around..so had to remedy that situation immediately, also tinted the car at 35% while I was at it....*






























*I wanted to give some attention to the inside so I bought some OEM S3 pedals and put them in (excuse the dirty floor)*











*After that I also ordered my S3 shifter, Forge BOV, and P3 Gauge:*







Was finally starting to get happy with my progress- I decided to get a cupra lip, smoked turn signals, and a plate filler to clean up the front end.




















*That's all for now, I have some other things on the horizon before h2oi though I'll be updating as I go along. Let me know what you think *:beer::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice, and welcome! See you at H2o!!


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, :beer: I'll be at the #airdout meet


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

heartisall said:


> Thanks, :beer: I'll be at the #airdout meet


:thumbup::thumbup: Solid ride and progress!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome and nice start!


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Diggin' the wheels, Nice setup


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks alot, It's coming along still have tons to do though :beer:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

heartisall said:


> Thanks alot, It's coming along still have tons to do though :beer:


LOL.. Yea when you think you're done there's always something to do.. Still have to get my false trunk floor done & I def want a P3 gauge too lol..


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> LOL.. Yea when you think you're done there's always something to do.. Still have to get my false trunk floor done & I def want a P3 gauge too lol..


Yea I have to get started on my false trunk floor real soon, H20 is gonna be here in no time :beer:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Got a few updates going on and a couple more to come with this final week of H20i prep. I finally finished my trunk setup 
last week and did my frame notch this weekend. Pics below: *


*Mounted my tank:*










*I spent some time with a lot of cardboard making a template and then finally cut my trunk cover and covered it with real hard wood floor:
*









*Test fit:*










*Went back to the cardboard to get my template going to wrap around my tank but finally was able to get the wood cut how I wanted it:
*









*Then I covered it with matching trunk carpet:
*









*Test fit it together and added a bit of metal trim, Overall very happy with the outcome:*









*Then we started work on the notch to get this thing on the ground:*










*Got it cut and ready to weld:*










*All welded up with the undercoat reprayed back on and drying:*










*More to come soon,* opcorn:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Been pretty slow moving since H2Oi especially now that it's pretty cold out. But I never finished updating from before H2Oi so here's a little more.*


*Got some big boxes days before I left:*











*Unboxed my new S4 recaros's, Turned out to be in great shape*!:










*After quite a bit of work I got them totally working (including airbags) finished about an hour before I left for H2Oi lol:*


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice. I'm totally jelly about the recaros. There was a guy selling a set from a TTS that I was in contact with that now seems to have dropped off the face of the planet. Oh well...


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

npace said:


> Nice. I'm totally jelly about the recaros. There was a guy selling a set from a TTS that I was in contact with that now seems to have dropped off the face of the planet. Oh well...


Keep an eye out on eBay, its a magical place :beer:


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

how hard was it to wire the s4 recaros? (also b6/b7?) what about passenger side power seats? My car only has drivers power, passengers regular all leather thou. let me know, thanks. been keeping my eye on a few sets. :beer:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine are from a b6 s4 (05 to be exact) the wiring can be a bit tricky depending on what you want to work. The airbag plugs are different so you will need to order the 3 wire plugs and change them over. Also if the recaros you buy don't have an OCS sensor built in the passenger seat you will need to add one or buy a device to emulate one as I did. You can simply run Fused power and ground for the power seats on the passenger seat so that part is a piece of cake. All the wires you need are there on the b6 seats but all of the connectors are different so you will need to repin and rewire. PM me if you have any questions :beer:


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll shoot you a PM when I buy a set, keeps both our inboxes cleaner. Thanks !!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet progress.. Those recaro's


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> Sweet progress.. Those recaro's


Much appreciated man :thumbup: , More to come whenever it gets warm again.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

This build thread makes me horny


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice setup with the seats. Sent you a pm.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Nice setup with the seats. Sent you a pm.


Thanks:beer:, Pm replied.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*After a long winter of basically getting nothing done on the A3 it's finally starting to warm up again so I've trying to make some progress with some SoWo prep. It's definitely coming down to the wire...as it always does. Got the rotiforms split and sent out the centers to get redone. Working on getting the lips polished back up. More to come *:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Blinddub said:


>


Haha Thanks man :wave:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*So now that SoWo has come and gone I finally have time to update this thread. It was close but I got my wheels put back together and on the car less than 12 hours before we were gonna leave :banghead:. I wasn't able to get them powdercoated in the same polished gold that they were before, the finish on these is a bit darker but I actually really like it. I also installed my flat bottom steering wheel which is amazing ic::thumbup::thumbup:
*


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice, part numbers and cost total?

I know someone else here did a similar swap, but I don't think it was a S3 cluster.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*After quite a bit of research I was able to source an S3 color DIS cluster. I talked with Tom over at SpeedoSolutions and with some trial and error he was able to get everything swapped over to the new cluster. As far as we know this is the only actual S3 white DIS cluster that's been swapped here in the states. This is definitely my favorite mod so far. It updates the interior a crazy amount. The needle sweep alone makes it all worth while :laugh:. More to come soon :thumbup: *


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice, part numbers and cost total?
> 
> I know someone else here did a similar swap, but I don't think it was a S3 cluster.


All said and done between sourcing and shipping the cluster from the UK, sending both of the clusters off and having the data transferred and sent back it was ~600$. The swap to the regular facelift cluster is substantially cheaper only about 350$. 

The Part #'s are 8P0 920 932 for the cluster in KM/H and 8P0 920 982 for the cluster in MPH (a lot harder to find since it was available in mainly just the UK.)


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great mod. I've swapped one in mine before but had to take it out for Canadian safety inspection because it was miles and not km along with a few other things. Looking for a KM one now


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

marin23 said:


> Great mod. I've swapped one in mine before but had to take it out for Canadian safety inspection because it was miles and not km along with a few other things. Looking for a KM one now


Man I'd hate to have to take it out now, I can't go back lol. There are usually several of the s3 KM/h clusters on eBay FYI


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I was just in Europe for 5 weeks hoping I could pick a local cluster up.. Got distracted with sight seeing haha !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

marin23 said:


> Great mod. I've swapped one in mine before but had to take it out for Canadian safety inspection because it was miles and not km along with a few other things. Looking for a KM one now


I didn't have to swap mine out for the import inspection. Just change the units and digital display to km and you should be fine. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait?! Needle sweep?! Someone finally got needle Sweep?! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Wait?! Needle sweep?! Someone finally got needle Sweep?!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Haha YES! Finally, It just makes me want to start my car over and over


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Wait?! Needle sweep?! Someone finally got needle Sweep?!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


The S3 cluster has always had the needle sweep. He was able to swap out his cluster with an S3 cluster thanks to the magicians at Speedosolutions. :beer:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

TBomb said:


> The S3 cluster has always had the needle sweep. He was able to swap out his cluster with an S3 cluster thanks to the magicians at Speedosolutions. :beer:


Yep, They do some amazing work. I can't recommend them enough :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New new!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Love those seats! Car is looking good.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Love those seats! Car is looking good.


Much appreciated man, :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

*Well It's a about that time again for H2o prep. Got a couple things done this weekend. We installed my new Porsche front brakes, new rotors/SS lines/Ceramic pads and my 3" downpipe. We also got my ABT quad exhaust fitted too but I still need to get my new rear bumper/diffuser and do some adjustments on it. More to come soon* :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome work keep it up!! 

I think the S3 cluster might have to be next on my list now that I see it again lol.


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Awesome work keep it up!!
> 
> I think the S3 cluster might have to be next on my list now that I see it again lol.


Thanks a lot man, Yea I think it's my favorite mod so far - of course it's also the one I see the most lol :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

heartisall said:


> *So now that SoWo has come and gone I finally have time to update this thread. It was close but I got my wheels put back together and on the car less than 12 hours before we were gonna leave :banghead:. I wasn't able to get them powdercoated in the same polished gold that they were before, the finish on these is a bit darker but I actually really like it. I also installed my flat bottom steering wheel which is amazing ic::thumbup::thumbup:
> *


would you happen to have the p/n for the airbag!


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> would you happen to have the p/n for the airbag!


I believe it should be 8J0 880 201 N 6PS , hope that helps:beer:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

S3 cluster.. looks awesome ! You will love the 4 pistons.. No regrets getting mine installed.. :thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> S3 cluster.. looks awesome ! You will love the 4 pistons.. No regrets getting mine installed.. :thumbup:


Yea so far so great, def. a noticeable improvement over the stockers for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

heartisall said:


> Yea so far so great, def. a noticeable improvement over the stockers for sure :thumbup:


Awesome.. I recommend SS lines on four corners.. I'm thinking of doing Akebono ceramics on fronts & rears next..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

the interior of your car is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> Awesome.. I recommend SS lines on four corners.. I'm thinking of doing Akebono ceramics on fronts & rears next..


Yea I put the carbon pads on the front, I'm trying to decide what my options are for upgrading my rears since they look a bit whimpy now. Are you just running stock on the rear?


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

PreMier said:


> the interior of your car is beautiful :thumbup:


Thanks a lot man :beer:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

heartisall said:


> Yea I put the carbon pads on the front, I'm trying to decide what my options are for upgrading my rears since they look a bit whimpy now. Are you just running stock on the rear?


SS lines for the fronts & rears.. Hawk street pads up front, Bosch stock pads for the rears.. All 4 corners with stock Rotors.. They grab alright.. Not liking the reddish brown brake dust from the Hawk street pads..


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------

